# Found Diesel on Poudre Bridges run



## Paul (Oct 11, 2003)

Found an orange Diesel 65 floating on the Poudre Bridges run yesterday afternoon. Pulled it out and left it at the Bridges put in, a little off the road. Was around for a while but didn't see the owner. Hopefully you are all right and found it already.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

It's my friend's boat... we found it. Thank you very much! 

Happen to see a paddle around the same time? One of the guys in our group thought he got it on shore above Pineview, but it must have made it back in the river. She's still looking for it.

Laurie


----------



## Paul (Oct 11, 2003)

Didn't see a paddle.


----------

